# Editing network configuration ?



## SwervinMervin (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi all,

Hopefully someone can help me with this little problem ..
Long story short, I adjusted the network settings via the TivoWeb facility and lost the cachecard .. It now no longer shows a light on my router or respond to a ping / telnet. I also have another tivo with a turbonet card, should this cachecard be dead.
So I've put the HD into a pc and booted the altepg disc to see if I could adjust the network config from the menu option on that, but got "a severe error".
Exiting the menu, I get a [email protected] prompt, but not having played with unix for a verrry long time I've lost any skills I may have had there.

So if anyone can give me the commands I'll need to mount, find and edit the relevant file on my tivo HD I would be very grateful !

Thx


----------



## SwervinMervin (Mar 10, 2014)

Sorted the issue by obtaining a P3 pc and re-doing the hard disks (both PATA). 

I did also try to write the altepg image onto a couple of sata discs (with an adapter) but the machine didn't show any discs connected to the system using the adapter. 
Does anyone know if there is a bios setting that would need changing or different type of PATA to SATA adapter that would rectify this problem please ?


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Some sata discs won't work and only a few IDE to SATA converters will work in TiVo.

Your best bet is a Samsung or Seagate disc and the Startech IDE2SAT.

Other discs will work but you'll need to search on here to check compatability (WD discs generally _won't_ work)

The adapter MUST use the Marvell chipset
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=463047&highlight=marvell
http://uk.startech.com/HDD/Adapters/25in-and-35in-40-Pin-Male-IDE-to-SATA-Adapter-Converter~IDE2SAT

Old stock of the Lycom ST-106-2 used to use Marvell chipset but people buying recently have been supplied with SunPlusIT or Atrix alternatives (which won't work) instead of a genuine Lycom. It MUST have the Marvell 88SA8040 or 88SA8052 chip.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=470334&highlight=marvell


----------



## SwervinMervin (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi, 
Thanks for the reply. I should have been clearer .. the SATA adapter and SATA disc I tried first on the P3 machine were both installed and previously working (before I messed up the network config) when I tried to write the altepg 1.0c image to them. Incidentally, the PATA disc worked fine and that has taken the place of the sata disc at the moment. 

Basically the problem appears to be with the P3 mobo and the fact it won't show either sata disc on boot (when connected via the PATA - SATA adapter that was used in the tivo), so I know the disc (at least the one that came from the tivo - a samsung hd502hi) works and seeing as the mobo has no sata ports, using an adapter is the only way to.

I'll check the mobo more closely and forward a pic or better description asap.

Thx


----------



## Nick1Austin (Dec 13, 2006)

The TivoWeb network configuration option creates a new /etc/rc.d/rc.net file. Unfortunately this isn't always compatible with some TiVos which use a different format for this file. 

This method of installing the ISO has been reported to work...

Boot using Mfslive 1.4.
Use shift and page up to scroll back through the boot messages to find the path of each drive.

Remove the MFSLive CD and insert the altepg1.0d CD

In the following replace /dev/hda with the path of the CD drive and /dev/hdb with the path of the hard drive:

mount /dev/hda /cdrom 
restore -r4 -s127 -zpi /cdrom/altepg1.0d.mfs /dev/hdb

Boot into windows and start WinMfs. Use mfsadd to expand the drive to it's full capacity.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm assuming the master/slave setting is correct on the IDE-SATA converter and positioned on the correct connector on the cable.



SwervinMervin said:


> Basically the problem appears to be with the P3 mobo and the fact it won't show either sata disc on boot (when connected via the PATA - SATA adapter that was used in the tivo),


You don't say what size the discs are but I'm assuming they are bigger than 120GB, so you'll need to check whether your P3 can support discs >137GB (LBA48).
http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/what-exactly-is-lba48-174457/

You need to check whether your bios can support LBA48. If not then you'll have to try and find a bios update which does (unlikely), or use an add-on IDE controller card.


----------

